# Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread!



## Candy (Sep 20, 2010)

I couldn't believe it when I got on here tonight. I did a photo shoot with Dale and Ruby and Eddie just this afternoon and was going to post them tomorrow. Looks like I timed it just right.


----------



## Josh (Sep 21, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*

Both entries so far look great!

Candy, I'm really excited for this year's contest too!

Thanks to our contest sponsor:


----------



## Angi (Sep 21, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*

When do you think they will be ready? Will they be shipped in time to give as Christmas gifts?
Do you have an estimated cost? Do we send pix through the photobucked thing?


----------



## Josh (Sep 21, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*



Angi said:


> When do you think they will be ready? Will they be shipped in time to give as Christmas gifts?
> Do you have an estimated cost? Do we send pix through the photobucked thing?



I am aiming to have them shipped out in time for the holidays. They will be sold for $15-20 plus shipping. The quality from Costco is excellent. I will post some photos of the 2010 Calendar. You can enter by posting your photo in the contest submissions thread.

*The top 12 (not 13) winners will be published. The 13th page will be used for a collage of all this year's entries. I will update the rules accordingly.*


----------



## DeanS (Sep 21, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*

Do the winners get a free calendar? Also! I want to mention, there are a lot of GREAT photos in the Forum...and they would do well in the contest, but a word of advice...try to keep your hands out of the picture...i.e. don't hold your tort and don't bait him with food (on camera anyway)...these are surefire ways to end up in the shallow end of the voting.


----------



## Isa (Sep 21, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*

It is so exciting  I am sure it is going to be super hard to vote


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*

Jackrat, that is an amazing expression you captured. I love the eye in that pic!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Sep 21, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*

Oh, my tortoises are going love this (sarcasm!). Tomorrow is photo shoot day!


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 22, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*

Hey folks where do ya look to see the old calendar?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Sep 23, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*

Ugh! I am stuck deciding between two different pictures! This is hard! One is super clear and nature looking, the other is almost as clear, but is also very cute!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 23, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*



APBT_Fanatic said:


> Ugh! I am stuck deciding between two different pictures! This is hard! One is super clear and nature looking, the other is almost as clear, but is also very cute!




start a thread and let the other members decide for you


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Sep 23, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*



DeanS said:


> APBT_Fanatic said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh! I am stuck deciding between two different pictures! This is hard! One is super clear and nature looking, the other is almost as clear, but is also very cute!
> ...



Good idea! Is that somehow against the rules, Josh?


----------



## Josh (Sep 23, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*

APBT, That is not against the rules.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Sep 23, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*



Josh said:


> APBT, That is not against the rules.



Thanks!


----------



## motero (Sep 25, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*

In post #29 is that not an Aldabra?


----------



## DeanS (Sep 25, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*



motero said:


> In post #29 is that not an Aldabra?



"tis indeed!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Sep 25, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Submissions Thread! *



phatracet said:


> Name: Unknown
> Species: Galapagos Tortoise (150+ years old)
> Home: Phoenix Zoo
> Photo by: Don Meixsell




Don

That tortoise is a male Aldabra tortoise named Allie (short for Alliedabber). He may be the largest aldabra living in captivity.....650+ lbs.

I was a volunteer at that zoo for almost 2 years.

~Norman


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*

Fret not, I'll make sure the right species name ends up in the calendar 



shmily1605 said:


> Hey folks where do ya look to see the old calendar?



I'll see if I can find some photos of the calendars we offered last year. They were REALLY NICE.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*



shmily1605 said:


> Hey folks where do ya look to see the old calendar?



You had to have bought one, sorry!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Just a reminder to type in your tortoise's name (if he has one), species, and who took the picture. If you've neglected to do it and have already posted the picture, I will be happy to fill in the blanks if you'll send me an email with the info. [email protected]


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Ok I just have to say I love the one with the tortoise lined up with the toy cars, Hilarious,

I have been inspired to take some tomorrow and see If I have a winner.


----------



## auhckw (Sep 26, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

I've posted a photo, but is in portrait orientation. Is it ok?


----------



## michaelg (Sep 26, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Josh, Thank you for putting this together.

For those of us who are not photo size experts - for those who get picked for the calendar and do not have the right sized photos included on the post, will you let them know to send you a new photo?

Thanks again.
michaelg


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

I LOVE Bob's picture of Spike! He's pretty hard to spot, hiding there in the line of Hot Wheels!!!



auhckw said:


> I've posted a photo, but is in portrait orientation. Is it ok?



Either someone fixed it for you or else it doesn't matter, because it looks fine to me.


----------



## sammi (Sep 26, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Yay! Calendar contest =] Great looking pics so far everyone!


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 26, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*



emysemys said:


> shmily1605 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks where do ya look to see the old calendar?
> ...



Well ok then....sheesh. Maybe I'll jump in my time machine and go back to 2009 and get one. I knew there was something I could have used that time machine for. 





Josh said:


> Fret not, I'll make sure the right species name ends up in the calendar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. You dont have to go through the trouble I just thought they were on here somewhere.


----------



## Josh (Sep 27, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Commentary Thread!*



DeanS said:


> Do the winners get a free calendar?



Better, Dean! *The photo with the most total votes will win a $50 gift card to TortoiseSupply.com!*


----------



## Josh (Sep 27, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



auhckw said:


> I've posted a photo, but is in portrait orientation. Is it ok?



Your photo will be oriented correctly before it is printed. It appears it has already been corrected...



michaelg said:


> For those of us who are not photo size experts - for those who get picked for the calendar and do not have the right sized photos included on the post, will you let them know to send you a new photo?



Once the winners are selected, I will email them ALL to have them send in the ORIGINAL photo at full-size.


----------



## Wirewehear (Sep 27, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

My Favorite so far is the nameless hatchling from - Wolfgang? (i think its his name) A perfect calendar shot. Also like the close up of the Cherry head ... very nice. Another good calendar shot. And yeah .... The little guy lined up with the cars shows creativity and humor. I'd hate to be one of the folks who have to choose only 12 of those photos.


----------



## Shelli (Sep 28, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

They are all so fabulous, definitely seems to be a common theme though... these tortoises LOVE to eat!!! haha


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 28, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



Shelli said:


> They are all so fabulous, definitely seems to be a common theme though... these tortoises LOVE to eat!!! haha



In fernando's defense, I took that picture spontaneously. He was not lured in any kind of way. He just loves to eat, ask candy.


----------



## MichelleCarrigan78 (Sep 28, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Im excited! I just love contests. Even better when I get to proudly show off my pets in them! They are just too cute while eating! I think thats why there are so many eating tortoises!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 28, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

The amazing thing about eating torts (or shall I say'torts that are eating ), is if you time it just right...you get a fully extended baby tongue...PRICELESS!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 28, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Does anyone realize that there are over 2500 hits on the Submissions thread...that's only 800 less than the summer contest had...and there's still 2 more weeks to go here...OUTSTANDING! And, I for one will be disappointed if Tyler doesn't submit a shot of his new hatchlings...you know...the pink-eyed ones


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 28, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

So, how do we go about voting? when? Maybe I missed something.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 28, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Submissions until Oct 11...then a voting thread will start...


----------



## MissyAmerica (Sep 29, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Hi! I am so excited to find out after buying my first tortoise today I already have the opportunity to show him off .... I have a question, is it ok to gear the photo towards a specific month? for example put the tortoise in a "Halloween" type enviornment? I see most of the submissions are in a more natural setting, I just don't want to submit one way out in left field! Thanks!!!!


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 29, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



DeanS said:


> And, I for one will be disappointed if Tyler doesn't submit a shot of his new hatchlings...you know...the pink-eyed ones



Come on, Dean, you know there's too many people here that dislike me personally that I'd never get on it! So I'll just continue to sponsor the forum and this contest from the shadows....


----------



## DeanS (Sep 29, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

If everybody votes, the few that 'dislike' you would get buried by those that find you a valuable resource around here...the 'peeking out of the shell' shot would win hands down...IMHO!


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



MissyAmerica said:


> is it ok to gear the photo towards a specific month? for example put the tortoise in a "Halloween" type enviornment?



Yes, you may frame your photo however you like, so long as there is a living tortoise in the shot!


----------



## MissyAmerica (Sep 29, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



Josh said:


> MissyAmerica said:
> 
> 
> > is it ok to gear the photo towards a specific month? for example put the tortoise in a "Halloween" type enviornment?
> ...



WOO HOO! Looks like I get some craft time this weekend!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 30, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



MissyAmerica said:


> Hi! I am so excited to find out after buying my first tortoise today I already have the opportunity to show him off .... I have a question, is it ok to gear the photo towards a specific month? for example put the tortoise in a "Halloween" type enviornment? I see most of the submissions are in a more natural setting, I just don't want to submit one way out in left field! Thanks!!!!



It would be so cool if someone stuck a santa claus hat on one of the bigger torts.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



shmily1605 said:


> MissyAmerica said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I am so excited to find out after buying my first tortoise today I already have the opportunity to show him off .... I have a question, is it ok to gear the photo towards a specific month? for example put the tortoise in a "Halloween" type enviornment? I see most of the submissions are in a more natural setting, I just don't want to submit one way out in left field! Thanks!!!!
> ...


I was actually thinking of doing that to my CDT.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



Wirewehear said:


> I'd hate to be one of the folks who have to choose only 12 of those photos.



Sorry to burst your bubble, Yvie, but you ARE one of the folks who will choose. We all are going to get to vote once the time frame has expired.


----------



## tczar (Sep 30, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

i cant click on the thread , any ideas


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



tczar said:


> i cant click on the thread , any ideas



What error do you get and which browser are you using? It works on my side, both logged in and also as a guest...


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 30, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



shmily1605 said:


> MissyAmerica said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I am so excited to find out after buying my first tortoise today I already have the opportunity to show him off .... I have a question, is it ok to gear the photo towards a specific month? for example put the tortoise in a "Halloween" type enviornment? I see most of the submissions are in a more natural setting, I just don't want to submit one way out in left field! Thanks!!!!
> ...


 I did that 3 years ago ... and gave them out as X mas cards to friends and family ... was a huge hit ! 
JD~


----------



## tczar (Oct 2, 2010)

*[split] Photo Contest commentary thread*

 have been trying to log onto thread for calendar but it wont let me. anybody?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Submissions Thread! *



tczar said:


> have been trying to log onto thread for calendar but it wont let me. anybody?


I hate to point out the obvious but didn't you log onto to post this? or are you having problems posting pics?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2010)

*RE: [split] Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary*

I've tried to find the commentary thread for our current calendar contest, but I can't find it. I wanted to move the above two posts to the commentary thread. Can anyone help me find it? Please??? Never mind...I found it!! 

Hi Tczar:

If you're trying to submit a picture, its this thread:

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Third-Annual-Calendar-Photo-Contest-Submissions-Thread

It takes quite a while to load, and you'll have a blank screen for a minute or so while all the pictures load. But give it time and it will open.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 3, 2010)

*RE: 3rd annual calendar Photo Contest commentary thread*

Is anyone else a bit miffed that at least like, half of the entries are the one and only post people have here? Usually on other forums, there is a limit to the posts you have to have to be eligible. That way, the contest not only encourages new members, but ACTIVE new members. Something like a 25 post limit or what have you.

The one-poster pics are great, but I always thought of the contest as a way to say thanks to the people that come here and post often.


----------



## Candy (Oct 3, 2010)

*RE: 3rd annual calendar Photo Contest commentary thread*

Yes I also noticed that. I couldn't believe how many 1st time posters had posted a picture there's a lot of them.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 4, 2010)

*RE: 3rd annual calendar Photo Contest commentary thread*

localpoet, that is a sweet looking leopard.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2010)

*RE: 3rd annual calendar Photo Contest commentary thread*

I know it would be a lot of work for Josh to set up, but next year I would like to see each month with a different kind of tortoise. I'm sure we can come up with 12 or 13 different kinds, huh?


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Oct 4, 2010)

*RE: 3rd annual calendar Photo Contest commentary thread*



dmmj said:


> localpoet, that is a sweet looking leopard.



Thank you, she is very pretty isn't she, can't believe she's mine sometimes.



emysemys said:


> I know it would be a lot of work for Josh to set up, but next year I would like to see each month with a different kind of tortoise. I'm sure we can come up with 12 or 13 different kinds, huh?



That's exactly what I was thinking Yvonne.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 4, 2010)

*RE: 3rd annual calendar Photo Contest commentary thread*



emysemys said:


> I know it would be a lot of work for Josh to set up, but next year I would like to see each month with a different kind of tortoise. I'm sure we can come up with 12 or 13 different kinds, huh?



How about a contest for each moth...each month's contest would showcase a different species...and that month you could only submit photos for that particular species...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 4, 2010)

*RE: 3rd annual calendar Photo Contest commentary thread*

You guys must want to work josh to death huh?


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2010)

*RE: 3rd annual calendar Photo Contest commentary thread*



dmmj said:


> You guys must want to work josh to death huh?



Hahahah! I actually LIKE this kind of work! Now if only I could find a way to quit my day job and focus 100% on TFO...


----------



## Cassidy (Oct 6, 2010)

*[split] Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Why are my pictures not appearing like the others. I am tring to do this for my daughter for over and hour now. what am i doing wrong.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2010)

*RE: [split] Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



Cassidy said:


> Why are my pictures not appearing like the others. I am tring to do this for my daughter for over and hour now. what am i doing wrong.



I moved your query from the "submissions" thread over here to the "commentary" thread.

In answer to your question, your picture DID show up...as a link to the picture, twice (I removed that post) and as a post with the picture once. I left that one for the contest.

Very cute picture, and I love the heart-shaped nuchal scute.


----------



## Josh (Oct 7, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Whew, that went by FAST! 4 more days to enter, then the VOTING will be begin!!


----------



## Candy (Oct 8, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

I don't know how we're ever going to be able to vote for just a certain amount of tortoise pictures this year. I have never seen such cute pictures and a lot of them.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 8, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

TOM - GREAT pic AND I absolutely LOVE the Family Guy names! Too funny!!!


----------



## LIzzysMom (Oct 8, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Okay - call me dumb, but I can't figure out how to get my photo into the forum for the calendar...help!



LIzzysMom said:


> Okay - call me dumb, but I can't figure out how to get my photo into the forum for the calendar...help!



I might have figured it out. Attached the photo which doesn't show up in the forum like the other pics - you have to click on the attachment. Is there a better way?

Joanne


----------



## Kristina (Oct 8, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Actually, it looks like it is working just fine


----------



## LIzzysMom (Oct 8, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



kyryah said:


> Actually, it looks like it is working just fine



That is funny. All I see is the link for the attachment....but if others can see her picture, I guess that is okay.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 8, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

The attachment is fine, if you click on the link it pops right up.


----------



## LIzzysMom (Oct 8, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Testing...







Figured it out, so can I repost -- pretty please???


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 8, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



Candy said:


> I don't know how we're ever going to be able to vote for just a certain amount of tortoise pictures this year. I have never seen such cute pictures and a lot of them.



I know what you mean, I think I have it narrowed down to 30...


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 9, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

 Oh wow Carl!! I LOVE the box of candy! I normally only go for the creme filled chocolates, but would make an exception for these! Now wouldn't that be an awesome box to get for Valentine's Day or any special occasion?


----------



## Kristina (Oct 9, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *



LIzzysMom said:


> Figured it out, so can I repost -- pretty please???



I fixed it for you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

That's great, Carl!!! I'm so glad you thought of it. Very inventive!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 9, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

I agree, that is a fantastic photo. Calendar material for sure!


----------



## Candy (Oct 9, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

Carl you've taken the cake with that picture. Very unique and definitely one of a kind.  A sure winner.


----------



## LIzzysMom (Oct 10, 2010)

*[split] Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Submissions Thread! *



Gojino said:


> Please use the following format when submitting your photo:
> Tortoise Name: Bob
> Tortoise Species: Sulcata 5 yr old
> Taken by: Gene Rizzardi
> ...



Your pic is great! Can I ask how big Bob is? I'm Lizzysmom and am concerned that she is not growing as she should be. She is supposed to be five years old (at least that is what her former owner said) and is 6 1/8 inches long. You can see a pic of Lizzy on page six of the Calendar Photo forum.

Joanne


----------



## tczar (Oct 11, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest commentary Thread! *

cant seem to log onto the thread for submissions, it is in black letters and wont let me access it anybody anybody?


----------



## tczar (Oct 11, 2010)

*RE: Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Submissions Thread! *

cant seem tolog onto thread to enter??


----------



## DeanS (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know what everyone else thinks...but the photo submissions thread has over 5000 hits...very impressive!


----------



## shmily1605 (Oct 11, 2010)

Its 12:03 my time so can I go ahead and vote???


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 11, 2010)

I say we use the east coast time zone. It's only 10.20 here and I am ready to vote! We need a few honorable mentions I have seen more than 12 great photos.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm with ATC. How are we going to pick only 12?


----------



## shmily1605 (Oct 12, 2010)

Im just gonna do eni mini miny mo...too many good ones just to pick 12. Maybe we need to have 2 or better yet 3 calendars made.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 12, 2010)

shmily1605 said:


> Im just gonna do eni mini miny mo...too many good ones just to pick 12. Maybe we need to have 2 or better yet 3 calendars made.



Or maybe a three year calendar?


----------



## Kristina (Oct 12, 2010)

But I wanna take more pics for next year


----------



## shmily1605 (Oct 12, 2010)

I cant wait anymore. When does voting start?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 12, 2010)

kyryah said:


> But I wanna take more pics for next year



No silly. If we have a three year calendar, we still make a new calendar each year. That way, you can have three calendars at one time hanging up in various rooms of your house. Then each time you go into another room, you get to see a different TFO tortoise.


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 12, 2010)

Argh! My picture doesnt shows up..
It just appears the attachment's link..
will that be a problem?


----------



## DeanS (Oct 12, 2010)

armandoarturo said:


> Argh! My picture doesnt shows up..
> It just appears the attachment's link..
> will that be a problem?



I'm sure the mods can fix it for you.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 13, 2010)

So when do we start voting? will we have one vote? or 12?


----------



## Kristina (Oct 13, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > But I wanna take more pics for next year
> ...



AHHHH, I see  It was late and I had worked all day, that is my only excuse 



DeanS said:


> armandoarturo said:
> 
> 
> > Argh! My picture doesnt shows up..
> ...



Can and did


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 13, 2010)

yay!
Thanks a lot Kristina!


----------



## shaz179 (Oct 13, 2010)

Where do we vote ????

Great pictures on there


----------



## Josh (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow! 93 entries!
Voting will begin tonight and continue for 7 days!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 13, 2010)

But there's so many who's first post is their picture then they don't post anymore. I don't think that's fair to us long and faithful TFO members. I think next year there should be a 5 post minimum to enter the contest.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2010)

Or a time frame that they have to have been a member for so long before they can submit a photo for the contest.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 13, 2010)

Most forums that I belong to require a 25 minimum post count to enter contests. 

I think that it is great that the contest brings in new members, but I do agree that it is a bit of a bummer for those that are truly active and supportive of the forum. New members are only beneficial if they actually participate.


----------



## motero (Oct 14, 2010)

Or you could look at it this way, more photos, more choices = Better Calendar.


----------

